# Ravello vs. Salerno...Help me Pick!



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I am in the market for a new humi and I've narrowed to down to two choices. I know most of you are going to tell me to skip this step and go straight to a vino-temp, and Im sure your right. But I'm a broke college kid, and only buy singles/5'vers/samplers. If I bought by the box Id sure as heck go for the vino.

The two humidors in question are the Ravello(also goes by Diablo) and the Salerno from Tampa Humidor.

El Diablo Humidor - Cigars International -Ravello/Diablo
Salerno - Tampa Humidor -Salerno

The looks of the Salerno win hands down, but all the glass panels and the external hygro have LEAK written all over it.

The Ravello can be had cheaper than the Salerno and I could talk advantage of CI's free shipping today. However, it looks like it holds a little less than the Salerno (salerno has two trays)

Anyone who has either of these humi's if you could chime in I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks guys,

Chris


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have any direct experience with either one, but the odd shape of the Salerno seems like it would eat up some usable storage space to me.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

A friend of mind bought the Diablo humi and he says that it works great and i like the way it looks better, personally...


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I prefer the first one mysefl.

I would also check out Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

They have some nice stuff. Also check out the imperfects.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the Diablo and I really like it. Holds humidity extremely well, when I drop the lid from about half way open all I hear is a little "poof" telling me it is fairly air tight. Has felt lined drawers for accessories which is cool. I think the color on CI isn't really indicative of the actual color, it is more brown than the yellow on CI. I ordered mine from CI.

Only problem is I don't think it is capable of holding 300 cigars of varying shapes and sizes. I have right around 110-120 right now; I still have quite a bit of room but not for 300. Though it looks like between this and the Salerno the dimensions are pretty close, so I would doubt you could hold any more with the Salerno.

Here are some pictures.

Exterior. The flash distorts the color a bit. But it is a very nice looking, glossy finish.









Felt lined accessory drawers.









Top shelf. Has one divider for the top.









Bulk storage. Two dividers for the bottom.









Hope this helps with your search.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Picked up Diablo few minutes ago. How much beads are you folks using to keep this poppy at 65%


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

jerseyjay said:


> Picked up Diablo few minutes ago. How much beads are you folks using to keep this poppy at 65%


I had the Ravello (same humidor as the Diablo) and I used 65% Heartfelt beads... 4 ounces in the bottom, and 2 ounces on top. Rock solid at 65% for months.


----------

